# Supercélulas  17 Janeiro 2014



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 20:04)

Hoje toda a região da AML e arredores foi atingida por um forte temporal: chuva forte, vento, saraivada e muita trovoada.

Por aqui granizo foi quase nulo, umas duas/três dezenas de mm acumulados, mas trovoada quanto-baste. 

Começo por apresentar esta animação que mostra as células (que acabaram por formar uma linha de instabilidade) que atingiu aqui a região. Imagens das 06:50 às 11:00:







Impressionante a forma a linha de instabilidade se formou. A partir das 09:40(~) também se observa um aumento de "força" da zona da linha que acabou por atingir a zona de Setúbal.

Um vídeo onde reuni todos os trovões significativos, algumas imagens do dia e no fim, alguns relâmpagos/raios em slow motion:


Agora, em tamanho maior, as fotografias que se apresentam no final do video:




































Espero que gostem 

PS - Durante o trovão mais forte a gravação parou automaticamente


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2014 às 20:28)

Excelentes registos! Trovões de arrepiar no vídeo, coisa que por acaso não vejo/ouço há muito.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 21:21)

Muito bom! 
Aquele relampago aos 3:00, que brutalidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquele relampago aos 3:00, que brutalidade.



Foi o tal trovão de que falava no seguimento! Foi realmente brutal, então se fosse de noite ainda mais brutal seria


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 23:11)

Entao foi este, o mais potente.
É interessante,quando possível, relacionar o valor da descarga com a visualização da mesma.

Desde que assisti a duas  descargas (no mesmo minuto) do outro mundo, 217kAmp e 247 kAmp, tenho logo tendencia de comparar as descargas. 



jonas_87 disse:


> Deve ter sido este, foi na zona de Pinheiro de Loures.
> Bom estouro.


----------



## JAlves (17 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Foi o tal trovão de que falava no seguimento! Foi realmente brutal, então se fosse de noite ainda mais brutal seria



Para quem estava na Ramada, debaixo do toldo de um café a fumar um cigarro e a falar ao telemóvel (aqui o je), foi uma brutalidade que me ia borrando todo! 

Aqui pela Ramada, o trovão foi simultâneo com o relâmpago...ainda mais brutal do que no video...e ao vivo então!


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Jan 2014 às 23:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje toda a região da AML e arredores foi atingida por um forte temporal: chuva forte, vento, saraivada e muita trovoada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Foi um belissimo temporal em que eu já não via há muito...
Aquele trovão maior ofuscou me os olhos e poes-me os timpanos a chiar

Estou na zona de Á-das-Lebres.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Sim senhor até que enfim alguém aqui da casa deixa aqui uma reportagem em primeira mão do que por aí aconteceu! 

Tanto pessoal do fórum na zona de Lisboa e nenhum cobriu o fenómeno _in loco_! 

Parabéns por terem sido brindados por uma situação tão espectacular e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jan 2014 às 18:32)

*GRANIZO NA REGIÃO DE LISBOA – 17 JAN 2014*
_2014-01-22 (IPMA)

No passado dia 17 de janeiro o território do continente encontrava-se sob a influência de uma depressão complexa cujo núcleo principal se centrava, pelas 0 UTC, entre a Islândia e as Ilhas Britânicas. Em associação a esta depressão desenvolveu-se e propagou-se, para sueste, um núcleo secundário que se centrava a oeste da Corunha (Espanha) pelas 9 UTC do mesmo dia. Esta configuração traduzia-se pela existência de um vale em altitude a oeste da península, que promovia um fluxo de ar polar modificado, ainda com razoável conteúdo em água precipitável, sobre o território do continente. A referida massa de ar não apresentava grande instabilidade, mas esta encontrava-se disponível até níveis relativamente elevados. Por outro lado, foi notória a presença de uma corrente de jato aos 300 hPa, com uma orientação noroeste-sueste e cujo máximo se localizava a oeste da península Ibérica pelas 9 UTC. Esta corrente de jato induzia, sobre as regiões centro e sul do continente, um importante forçamento dinâmico favorável à sustentação de fortes correntes ascendentes. Em face do perfil vertical do vento criado entre a superfície e níveis elevados, algumas das estruturas convectivas que se organizaram neste ambiente adquiriram uma natureza supercelular.

Uma destas supercélulas (forma convectiva dotada de uma corrente ascendente com movimento de rotação duradouro e organizado nos níveis médios), formou-se cerca de 60 km a oeste-sudoeste de Lisboa, tendo-se deslocado para este-nordeste e organizado gradualmente com a aproximação à costa portuguesa. À escala de uma supercélula, os movimentos ascendentes costumam ser particularmente fortes e, no contexto sinótico apontado, terão favorecido um rápido transporte vertical e consequente brusco arrefecimento da massa de água. Esta, conduzida bastante acima do nível de congelação num ambiente convectivo organizado e duradouro como o de uma supercélula, encontrou condições para se converter na grande quantidade de granizo observada. Tratou-se essencialmente de granizo (pedras com diâmetro inferior a 5 mm) e saraiva de pequena dimensão (pedras com diâmetro até 10mm). Não obstante o diâmetro relativamente modesto das pedras, o episódio foi notório pela sua duração (havendo casos de queda de granizo durante mais de 15 minutos sobre o mesmo local) e, por vezes, pela sua repetição sobre a mesma área. Estes factos foram devidos à propagação relativamente lenta da supercélula sobre a região de Lisboa (verificada entre a Parede e Sacavém) e a alguns episódios de realimentação da mesma que tiveram lugar. Favoreceram, no seu conjunto, a deposição de uma camada de granizo e saraiva com uma espessura razoável, sobre áreas relativamente extensas.

Recorreu-se a um método convencional baseado num valor limiar de refletividade radar, para efetuar um diagnóstico das áreas onde terão caído pedras com diâmetro da ordem de 8 mm ou superior, sobre a superfície. A animação de um produto de refletividade a baixa altitude (indicador de posição plana, PPIZ a 800 m de altitude, ver figura 1) permite acompanhar a progressão da queda de granizo observada sobre a região de Lisboa. Chama-se a atenção para o facto de áreas mais extensas do que as delimitadas poderem ter sido afetadas pelo fenómeno, já que granizo de menor dimensão poderá não ter sido detetado e, por outro lado, porque a observação do radar não é absolutamente contínua no tempo. O granizo caído em áreas como a margem sul, área a norte de Lisboa e região do Oeste esteve associado a formas convectivas com alguma organização, embora nem todas de tipo supercelular. A fim de se avaliar a distribuição global do granizo observado, apresenta-se a sobreposição num mapa Google das áreas afetadas pela queda de granizo (ver figura 2). Este mapa poderá ser confrontado com um outro, do mesmo tipo, construído para ilustrar o episódio de granizo de 29 de abril de 2011 sobre a cidade de Lisboa (ver figura 3). Uma comparação mostra que no episódio de 2011 foram afetadas áreas relativamente mais extensas da cidade. Por outro lado, o histórico mostra igualmente que as pedras de maior dimensão foram maiores no episódio de 2011.

Aproveita-se esta oportunidade para esclarecer que granizo e neve são fenómenos distintos e que não devem ser confundidos, embora se possa assemelhar o aspeto da deposição no solo. A neve está, em geral, associada a massas de ar estratificadas, sem grande instabilidade e caraterizadas por movimentos verticais ascendentes pouco expressivos embora persistentes e abrangendo grandes áreas. Estes movimentos são suficientemente lentos de modo a permitir a gradual formação dos cristais de gelo que constituem os flocos de neve, por agregação progressiva. O regime de precipitação tende a ser contínuo, embora também possam ocorrer aguaceiros de neve. A queda de neve é observada sob temperatura do ar negativa ou pouco positiva, à superfície. A queda de granizo, por seu turno, está apenas associada a massas de ar em que instabilidade, a uma escala pelo menos local e por vezes reforçada por outros efeitos, conduz a movimentos verticais ascendentes muito vigorosos. Estes movimentos são de tal modo rápidos que não permitem que o arrefecimento seja acompanhado pela cristalização. Nestas condições forma-se o chamado gelo amorfo (pedras sem cristal consolidado, i.e. granizo ou saraiva). Neste caso o regime de precipitação é de tipo intermitente (aguaceiro), podendo as quedas de granizo durar um pouco mais no caso de o escoamento ser lento e/ou diversas células convectivas passarem sobre a mesma área, em instantes sucessivos. A queda de granizo pode ser observada com temperatura do ar elevada à superfície, inclusive no Verão.
_
_Figura 01 – Animação de PPIZ (dBZ) obtida com o radar de Coruche/Cruz do Leão, entre as 7:30 e as 10:30 UTC de 17 de janeiro de 2014. Áreas delimitadas a branco assinalam regiões de queda de granizo (a 800 m de altitude) com diâmetro da ordem de 8 mm ou superior._

_Figura 02 - Imagem Google Earth da região de Lisboa. Áreas afetadas pela queda de granizo com diâmetro de 8 mm ou superior estão delimitadas à cor da marcação do instante em que o mesmo ocorreu (7:30-10:30 UTC, 17 de janeiro de 2014)._

_Figura 03 - Imagem Google Earth da região de Lisboa. Áreas afetadas pela queda de granizo com diâmetro de 8 mm ou superior estão delimitadas à cor da marcação do instante em que o mesmo ocorreu (14:10-14:50 UTC, 29 de abril de 2011)._

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...noticias/textos/granizo_lisboa_17jan2014.html


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2014 às 15:34)

> *Tornados e granizo em Portugal? Conheça a supercélula*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/tornados-e-granizo-em-portugal-conheca-a-supercelula-1620957


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 21:22)

Aqui ficam fotos do dia em que houve uma queda imensa de granizo, na manhã do dia 17 de Janeiro de 2014, por toda a Grande Lisboa. As fotos são de onde vivo, em Carnaxide. Lembro muito bem deste dia. Quando acordei pensava que estava a alucinar, depois de olhar para a janela e ver tudo, completamente, branco. 
As fotos pertencem a este blog:
http://vidademulheraos40.blogspot.pt/2014/01/granizo-em-carnaxide.html?m=1





















Nesta imagem que se segue, pode-se ver a altura do granizo, que ficou quando acabou de chover:




Marco geodésico de Carnaxide:








Escola Secundária Vieira da Silva. Tudo o que está branco no chão, é granizo:




Avenida principal de Carnaxide:
















Lembro-me que demorou pelo menos 5 dias para derreter tudo. Eventos assim são raríssimos e por isso achei boa ideia em publicar, para terem uma noção. É muito bom recordar.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 23:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aqui ficam fotos do dia em que houve uma queda imensa de granizo, na manhã do dia 17 de Janeiro de 2014, por toda a Grande Lisboa. As fotos são de onde vivo, em Carnaxide. Lembro muito bem deste dia. Quando acordei pensava que estava a alucinar, depois de olhar para a janela e ver tudo, completamente, branco.
> As fotos pertencem a este blog: http://vidademulheraos40.blogspot.pt/2014/01/granizo-em-carnaxide.html?m=1
> 
> 
> ...


Fica aqui um vídeo deveras interessante


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2015 às 11:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aqui ficam fotos do dia em que houve uma queda imensa de granizo, na manhã do dia 17 de Janeiro de 2014, por toda a Grande Lisboa. As fotos são de onde vivo, em Carnaxide. Lembro muito bem deste dia. Quando acordei pensava que estava a alucinar, depois de olhar para a janela e ver tudo, completamente, branco.
> As fotos pertencem a este blog:
> http://vidademulheraos40.blogspot.pt/2014/01/granizo-em-carnaxide.html?m=1
> Lembro-me que demorou pelo menos 5 dias para derreter tudo. Eventos assim são raríssimos e por isso achei boa ideia em publicar, para terem uma noção. É muito bom recordar.



Deve ter sido um grande evento, pelas fotos quase, quase parece acumulação de neve. 

Conheço muito bem Carnaxide vivi 20 anos em Linda-a-Velha e andei na Escola em Carnaxide, é giro ver paisagens que tão bem conheço pintadas pelo branco do granizo


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2015 às 14:09)

MSantos disse:


> Deve ter sido um grande evento, pelas fotos quase, quase parece acumulação de neve.
> 
> Conheço muito bem Carnaxide vivi 20 anos em Linda-a-Velha e andei na Escola em Carnaxide, é giro ver paisagens que tão bem conheço pintadas pelo branco do granizo


Quando acordei foi logo o que pensei  mas depois deu uma trovoada muito forte e pensei duas vezes.
Foi um dia espetacular e que dificilmente se voltará a repetir, porque isto foi extremamente localizado. 2014 todo, em relação a trovoadas, foi o melhor ano. Espero por 2016 para voltar a ver este tipo de paisagens


----------

